# Best book title



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (May 3, 2007)

As I lay dying, American Psycho, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, all of those to me are very catchy.

Please dont include any tom clancys " the bear and the bla bla bla". I mean real books.


----------



## heatherlouise (May 4, 2007)

So This Is Heaven, Tattoo Girl, Life In The Merde and The Silence of The Lambs are all brilliant i think for their reasons.
Heather


----------



## paperhanger (May 13, 2007)

Gravity's Rainbow, The Perks of Being A Wallflower, Invisible Monsters, Running with Scissors. 
Definitely a few of my favorite book titles.


----------



## Rahvin (May 14, 2007)

The long, dark tea-time of the soul wins out for me. 

Apart from Douglas Adams though, how about "The Fires of Heaven". That always sounded cool to me.


----------



## broadwayenthusiast (May 15, 2007)

Fahrenheit 451

I've always thought that was a creative one since they don't mention that in the book at all. It's the temperature at which paper burns, so it's one of those things where only some people will understand.


----------



## ruksak (May 15, 2007)

_The Electric Kool Aid Acid Test _
_The Kandy-Kolored Tangerine-Flake Streamline Baby_
both by Tom Wolfe

_Naked Lunch_
by William Burroughs

Anyway, pretty sure this thred will run and run - you've got me thinking at least.


----------



## huntingtonb (May 15, 2007)

_Love is a Dog from Hell_ - Bukowski poems

_Tales of a Fourth-grade Nothing_ - Judy Blume. I always thought her titles were attention-grabbing and appealing. _Are you there, God? It's Me,_ _Margaret _was another good title from Blume.


----------



## ruksak (May 16, 2007)

huntingtonb said:
			
		

> _Love is a Dog from Hell_ - Bukowski poems


 
Can't believe I missed that one - a truly superb title indeed.  Other Bukowski title greats:


_Confessions of a Man Insane Enough to Live with Beasts_
_All the Assholes in the World and Mine_
_Days Run Away Like Wild Horses Over the Hills_
_Erections, Ejaculations, Exhibitions and General Tales of Ordinary Madness_
_Play the Piano Drunk Like a Percussion Instrument Until the Fingers Begin to Bleed a Bit_
_Horses Don't Bet on People and Neither Do I_
You're right though, _Love is a Dog from Hell_ is probably the best.  Glad to meet another Bukowski fan here anyway.


----------



## Stewart (May 16, 2007)

Well, there's many of the titles by Gabriel García Márquez, to begin with: _Love In The Time Of Cholera_, _Chronicle Of A Death Foretold_, _Noone Writes To The Colonel_.

Other titles that have caught my eye include:

_As A Man Grows Older, _Italo Svevo
_To The Lighthouse_, Virginia Woolf
_Let It Come Down_, Paul Bowles
_Hangover Square_, Patrick Hamilton
_True At First Light_, Ernest Hemingway
_Go Tell It On The Mountain_, James Baldwin
_Never Let Me Go_, Kazuo Ishiguro
_Young Hearts Crying_, Richard Yates

I also like a well titled collection of short stories, such as:

_Will You Please Be Quiet, Please?, _Raymond Carver
_What We Talk About When We Talk About Love_, Raymond Carver
_Eleven Kinds Of Loneliness_, Richard Yates
_Whoever You Chose To Love_, Colette Paul


----------



## Krim (May 19, 2007)

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sleep and A Scanner Darkly . Dick was a strange fellow...


----------



## Monalisasmile1 (May 20, 2007)

Gone with the wind
It captures how so many things leave Scarlett her loves, her home, her dignity and at some points, her will to live.


----------



## Krim (May 20, 2007)

Mona Lisa Smile = the third book in Gibson's Sprawl Trilogy, yes? I read Neuromacner, and bought MLS thinking it was a stand-alone book. I'm reading so much lately I'll probably never pick up the second.


----------



## heatherlouise (May 20, 2007)

i like the name of some childrens' books also, such as Where the wild things are.  I'll take you to Mrs Cole and my all time favourite, Who put ketchup on the spider?  they are all kids books but the titles are good, lol.
Heather


----------



## archer88iv (May 20, 2007)

I kinda like one word titles, since they seem a little more dignified (I picture a stuffy English guy with a monocle) and they are, by necessity, less common than the longer ones...

_Atonement_ was a nice little inside joke I didn't get for a few hundred pages.


----------



## Monalisasmile1 (May 20, 2007)

My screen name is from the song "Mona Lisa" but ok.


----------

